# False cabin over heat alert



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Well this a first. Temp in car is a cool 70°, but it's being reported at 100. Cracked open windows and no change.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Are you in the vehicle? How do you know it’s 70 in the vehicle and what is being reported is incorrect?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Are you in the vehicle? How do you know it's 70 in the vehicle and what is being reported is incorrect?


Yeah, got in the vehicle. Nice and cool.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Yeah, got in the vehicle. Nice and cool.


I wonder where the temperature sensor is and if it's more impacted by the solar load.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Temp sensor is under display. There is only one sensor that I am aware of, yet they have dual zone temp control. It also only displays setpoint, it should change color when setpoint is reached, when in dog mode you can se the temperature reading.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I wonder where the temperature sensor is and if it's more impacted by the solar load.


Sadly it doesn't seem to be affected too much by solar load,as it is in the shade under the dash. My AC has a lot of problems on sunny days when the outside temperature is around 70°. It doesn't seem to think it needs to cool. My dogs are not in the shade however like the temperature sensor.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> Temp sensor is under display. There is only one sensor that I am aware of, yet they have dual zone temp control. It also only displays setpoint, it should change color when setpoint is reached, when in dog mode you can se the temperature reading.


It shows "interior temperature" right in the screenshot provided.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> It shows "interior temperature" right in the screenshot provided.


All the details screen yes, but on the main screen, it just shows the setpoint.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The temperature in the app is rarely accurate, I think it only reports periodically.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Did a reset and continued to read the higher temp even with the windows fully open. To make matters stranger I got the vehicle home parked inside the garage. Garage temp is 60°, but vehicle interior is reading 70°.

I opened a service request. Recently had the FSD computer replaced. Wondering if they have a loose connection or other issue related to that work.


----------

